# Bringing and leaving a trailer in Mexico



## dstan

I have a small lot north of Sayulita and want to drive down with a small trailer to put onto it rather than incur the expense and hassle of building. I do not have an FM3 and no plans to get one this year. I do not want to bring the trailer back with me. 

When I enter into Mexico will the trailer be attached to the car permit or are they separate? Are there check points for car registration along the way down Hwy 15?

What would happen if I brought my car out and not the trailer?

this is my first time posting so thanks for reading....


----------



## RVGRINGO

If it is a camping trailer, I believe that you can get a ten year permit to leave it in Mexico.
Perhaps someone who has done it will respond with more details. If it is a utility trailer, it must leave when the car leaves.


----------



## bynx1976

It seems like it's up to the discretion of the Bancito employee. I recently brought a holiday trailer into Mexico assuming I could get a ten year permit . They tacked my trailer onto my Vehicle permit that was only good as long as my FMM (180 days). I then explained I would like a sepertate permit for the trailer from the tow vehicle, and was told I couldn't do that. Friends of mine from Canada came through the same border crossing 12 days later and without asking recieved a seperate permit for thier trailer good for ten years.


----------

